# How To Bid Per Bag Calcium Chloride



## scottmcherry (Feb 5, 2008)

I Have A Chance To Take On My First Condo Complex--which Is New To Me. I've Gotten To See The Numbers From Last Year Through A Friend That Is On The Board. I've Seen The Base Price There Paying, And The Prices For Extras But They Want Me To Bid Pricing Per Bag Used For Calcium Chloride For The Steps And Walks. This Could Be A Very Good Contract For Me--there Are 50 Units And 50 Porches And Walks. How Would I Bid My Calcium Chloride?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

if you want to do it by bag.

find out what a big goes for around you say 15.99 for 50lb bag. add the sales tax

bag- 15.99
tax .06- 16.94
markup 40%- 23.74 a bag

then you have to figure out a labor charge.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I charge $17 a bag for 50# rock salt and $25 for 50# calcium. The calcium is expensive, but you dont need to use as much which is nice.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I charge 4x's the cost of the product. In my case it comes to 38.00 per bag.1 bag covers 8-10k sq ft depending on the conditions. Hope this helps you out

James


----------



## All Season Lawn (Jul 14, 2007)

Come up with a price per (lbs.) and charge them that way because you wont always use the whole bag...for example say you charge $.42 per (lbs) it comes to be $21.00 per bag hope that helped you!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree w/All Season b/c you will not always finish a bag. Also, is the condo complex going to want proof of each bag that you use? Are you going to have to hold onto the bags and submit them? If so, price each bag higher because of the PITA factor.

Are they specifically asking for calcium chloride, or just ice melt? I use Clearlane on my walks and it works very well, and is also very inexpensive (~$0.05/lb)


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

We sell it by the pound, but we always charge for the full bag. That being said, if you only use part of a bag how do you know how much you used. Keep in mind we are not just salting a 25 ft sidewalk, this is for lots and sidewalks.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Plowin in VT;518943 said:


> I agree w/All Season b/c you will not always finish a bag. Also, is the condo complex going to want proof of each bag that you use? Are you going to have to hold onto the bags and submit them? If so, price each bag higher because of the PITA factor.
> 
> Are they specifically asking for calcium chloride, or just ice melt? I use Clearlane on my walks and it works very well, and is also very inexpensive (~$0.05/lb)


People that think like that on a Condo Board are PITAs. Ya know if they really wanted to not trust the contractor he could easily just take left over bags from a different acct. to justify his count on this job OR if its just a bag or 2 off just put the excess in a plastic garbage can and give them the empty bag. 
I have a client like that for weed & feeds where I leave the empty bags (fertilizer) on his front porch w/ a rock on them so they don't blow away. What a pain!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I double my cost of the bag. Plus labor to apply. A $15 bag, my cost, is $30 to the customer.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

plowman4life;512585 said:


> if you want to do it by bag.
> 
> find out what a big goes for around you say 15.99 for 50lb bag. add the sales tax
> 
> ...


the sales tax needs tobe figured AFTER the markup......that is what the end user is paying,. oh and you need to have a TAX ID# also.......you cant charge for sales tax and then not pay it to the state

"bag-15.99
after 40% 23.99
sales tax @6% $1.43
total= $25.49


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

we charge 37.50 for calcium. We always bill out for full bags. Have you ever kept an open bag around, PITA. it spills out, you lose $. If it doesnt, it turns into a brick of that is not useable. Not your problem. Charge by the bag.


----------

